# Tirreno Adriatico, 6-10 March 2013 [Spoilers]



## smutchin (27 Feb 2013)

So, will we get to see Cav vs Greipel at last? Two sprint stages for them to have a go at each other.

Froome, Nibali, Evans, Contador, Wiggins and Cunego will all be there. And maybe Rodriguez too? 

Should be fun. 

d.


----------



## tigger (27 Feb 2013)

Looking forward to this one with that line up. Although I think Wiggins will be at the Volta a Catalunya instead

http://www.teamsky.com/races/0,27631,2013,00.html#month=3


----------



## smutchin (27 Feb 2013)

Hmm, yes. I just realised that the story I read about it is a month old so probably not a reliable guide to who's racing.

Looks like Andy Schleck will be there though. It'll be a real test for Froome.

d.


----------



## tigger (27 Feb 2013)

smutchin said:


> Looks like Andy Schleck will be there though. It'll be a real test for Froome.
> 
> d.


 
Schleck will be a test for Froome??


----------



## smutchin (27 Feb 2013)

I was thinking more of Contador (the course looks like it will suit him very well) and the general strength of the field, but you never know! Schleck is a bit of an unknown quantity after last year. Evans already looks better than he did throughout the whole of last year, though, so he'll probably be in the mix. And Nibali has the title to defend.

It'll be a good test for Joe Dombrowski too.


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2013)

I'll be amazed if Schleck does any better than turning up but it does look like a good race. Evans will always give his all but I fancy he'll come up just short again. I just hope he gets interviewed as he cracks me up!


----------



## smutchin (27 Feb 2013)

Just realised I got the dates in the thread title wrong. It's 6-12 March. If anyone's concerned about that.


----------



## beastie (27 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> I'll be amazed if Schleck does any better than turning up but it does look like a good race. Evans will always give his all but I fancy he'll come up just short again. I just hope he gets interviewed as he cracks me up!


If Schleck climbs off his bike again I will nae be surprised. Very weak mentally ATM.


----------



## The Couch (28 Feb 2013)

The team itself (Radioshack-Nissan-Trek) doesn't have big faith in Andy Schleck either:

Philippe Maertens (the press officer) was guest in "de zevende dag" on Belgian tv previous sunday and his translated words - when he was asked about the Schlecks - wore:
"Ai ai ai, do you have a lot of time? Frank is suspended, for sure until mid July somewhere. Andy is currently in a dip, but there is actually no panic. He has had a lot of bad luck last year, he broke his pelvis and so. He had too much down-time and maybe as well not training hard enough in the winter when it was going good. He did ride in Australia and only gave up on the last day. But it's a little bit in his head, that he can't allow himself to be dropped in the first ride of the season or he will go even deeper. But he's now training in Mallorca with a team leader, team staff, medics, mechanics, to give him..euhm".
Interviewer interrupts: "He still has time, right?"
"Yes, of course, he has time, it's not yet the Tour de France, however Andy actually also wants to win Luik Bastenaken Luik. He has a lot of talent and you never know."

So I do get the feeling that even the team itself doesn't really know what to expect (and are perhaps a bit disappointed in his work ethic).

And furthermore nobody really knows what to expect from him, when he is not preparing races and riding them together with his brother. I believe that might be an extra piece of "drive" missing on top of the questionable work ethic.
(Not that I am in any position to question the work ethic of a professional cyclist with his results, since in comparison to a pro cyclist I am an absolutely lazy bastard  but just referentially speaking to the other TdF contenders)


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2013)

Looks like a stellar line-up from the sprints to the GC. Definitely a stronger field than P-N.
Greipel, Cav, Degenkolb, Ciolek, Goss, Bennati, Bole, Ferrari of the swerve, Sagan - could be interesting.
p.s. Andy S isn't on the start list!


----------



## smutchin (5 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> p.s. Andy S isn't on the start list!



So he's graduated from not finishing races to not even starting them? How is he going to pay his medical bills?

d.


----------



## Noodley (5 Mar 2013)

I reckon he must have looked at the road.cc fantasy game and saw he was only rated as being worth 3 points, and just gave up...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (5 Mar 2013)

He's on this start list, but not the latest in the Gazzeta so must have bailed out late on.


----------



## jdtate101 (5 Mar 2013)

Never count Schleck out. In previous years his form has been bad early on in the season and he's come to the TdF with a game face. However saying that, I don't think I ever seen him as bad as he is right now. I think he's maybe a little lost without his brother, as they are so close and have trained and raced together since they were young. Plus the whole pelvis thing has probably put him back at least 18months in form, not to mention seriously knocking his confidence. Maybe 2014 is a more realistic goal for him, and just to use 2013 to get back in form.


----------



## Noodley (5 Mar 2013)

I think it's more to do with him having to change his "preparation" than anything else tbh.


----------



## smutchin (5 Mar 2013)

I think we've seen the best of Schleck. For a combination of all the reasons mentioned. But especially the last one.


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> Never count Schleck out. In previous years his form has been bad early on in the season and he's come to the TdF with a game face. However saying that, I don't think I ever seen him as bad as he is right now. I think he's maybe a little lost without his brother, as they are so close and have trained and raced together since they were young. Plus the whole pelvis thing has probably put him back at least 18months in form, not to mention seriously knocking his confidence. Maybe 2014 is a more realistic goal for him, and just to use 2013 to get back in form.


Always count Schleck out and wait to be surprised, nay shocked, when he turns up, competes and finishes a race.
Remind me again, someone, who used to be relatively rubbish in races until the TdF came around?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> Looks like a stellar line-up from the sprints to the GC. Definitely a stronger field than P-N.
> Greipel, Cav, Degenkolb, Ciolek, Goss, Bennati, Bole, Ferrari of the swerve, Sagan - could be interesting.


 
Yes, it makes Paris-Nice look distinctly secondary this year.


----------



## beastie (6 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Yes, it makes Paris-Nice look distinctly secondary this year.


Which is a shame, coz it's such nice race. I just like the whole "race to the sun" thing.


----------



## Lee_M (6 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Yes, it makes Paris-Nice look distinctly secondary this year.


 
although it's been quite good so far, even if a lot of big names are missing, its still been great to watch 

Well apart from all the crashes

and the crashes


----------



## Noodley (6 Mar 2013)

Paris>Nice is a great example of how a bike race can still be interesting without the "big" names and riding at drug-induced high speeds, and that is after a short prologue and 2 flat stages!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Mar 2013)

A Tony Martin-powered OPQS take the opening TTT over Movistar, which puts Cav in the lead - Sky some way down, which considering they have both Froome and Wiggins in the squad must be disappointing.


----------



## jifdave (6 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> A Tony Martin-powered OPQS take the opening TTT over Movistar, which puts Cav in the lead - Sky some way down, which considering they have both Froome and Wiggins in the squad must be disappointing.


wiggins wasnt there


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Mar 2013)

jifdave said:


> wiggins wasnt there


 
That might have something to do with it then - I only saw the squad lists not the final line-up.


----------



## thom (6 Mar 2013)

To be fair, wet conditions may have caused a few teams to hold back their efforts.
RSNT well back with Cancellara too - they may just consider some risks are not worth it in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2013)

Looks like our mate, Andy Schleck did make the start line after all. Will he make it to the finish?


----------



## oldroadman (6 Mar 2013)

Schleck dropped early in the opening TTT - he has a serious problem between his ears I think, and not great condition either looking at the way he had no power and just surrendered.
Wiggins rides Volta a Catalunya next. This has some challenging terrain, good preparation for the Giro.


----------



## jifdave (6 Mar 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Schleck dropped early in the opening TTT - he has a serious problem between his ears I think, and not great condition either looking at the way he had no power and just surrendered.
> Wiggins rides Volta a Catalunya next. This has some challenging terrain, good preparation for the Giro.


 
i think the serious problem with his head is he knows all his good results have been with a little help and now he just cant pump out the power he used to.


----------



## oldroadman (6 Mar 2013)

jifdave said:


> i think the serious problem with his head is he knows all his good results have been with a little help and now he just cant pump out the power he used to.


 You might say that, I couldn't possibly comment (Dr E Fuentes).


----------



## beastie (6 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> A Tony Martin-powered OPQS take the opening TTT over Movistar, which puts Cav in the lead - Sky some way down, which considering they have both Froome and Wiggins in the squad must be disappointing.


Sky have flattered to deceive in quite a few TTT. Which is slightly surprising considering the team pursuit experience of some riders and staff.


----------



## oldroadman (6 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> A Tony Martin-powered OPQS take the opening TTT over Movistar, which puts Cav in the lead - Sky some way down, which considering they have both Froome and Wiggins in the squad must be disappointing.


 Wiggins not there - in Catalunya later - and Sky a few seconds off OPQS with all the big climbing stages yet to come, plus a mountain TT on the last day. The real decisions will be later in the week.


----------



## Radchenister (6 Mar 2013)

Hectic day - caught late footage here just a second ago but only scraped the surface, what was Cav' going on about with the philosophical stuff in the interview - was it a bit of a wind up dig at Sky? Not following this 'I won't be centre' and then rolling over the line up front business - cheeky imp - gotta like him  ?!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2013)

Radchenister said:


> what was Cav' going on about with the philosophical stuff in the interview - was it a bit of a wind up dig at Sky?


I think the way he smiled and answered "yes!" when asked if some teams over-analyse the TTT was definitely a little dig at Sky!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (6 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> I was thinking more of Contador (the course looks like it will suit him very well) and the general strength of the field, but you never know! Schleck is a bit of an unknown quantity after last year. *Evans already looks better than he did throughout the whole of last year,* though, so he'll probably be in the mix. And Nibali has the title to defend.
> 
> It'll be a good test for Joe Dombrowski too.


 
BMC looked good in the TTT today. You never know.

As alluded to by others, it's an unbelievably strong line-up and should be a great race. I think the commentators themselves couldn't help remarking how it was a test-run for the TDF and may well be so.

In the short term though, I'm more interested in who is going to fire on all cylinders as opposed checking out the opposition for the TDF ahead...


----------



## thom (7 Mar 2013)

Seems a bit wet today...


----------



## raindog (7 Mar 2013)

pissing down - terrible, terrible conditions 

EDIT
hi thom - crossed posts


----------



## Strathlubnaig (7 Mar 2013)

'kin heck, some proper rain over in Italy.


----------



## smutchin (7 Mar 2013)

All set up nicely for Cav vs Greipel... so Degenkolb to win?


----------



## Noodley (7 Mar 2013)

Demare for the win! Okay, maybe a bit optimistic...


----------



## raindog (7 Mar 2013)

let's hope Ferrari keeps out of the bleedin way


----------



## Radchenister (7 Mar 2013)

Tense!

Edit: spoken too soon, it stretched out almost immediately after I typed the above  .


----------



## Strathlubnaig (7 Mar 2013)

pretty strung out for the last km


----------



## Strathlubnaig (7 Mar 2013)

Goss for Greenedge. Where was Cavendish then ? Sagan sat up.
edit... Cavendish in 5th, Griepel 7th. Cavendish should keep the leaders jersey, for now.


----------



## thom (7 Mar 2013)

Who picked Matt Goss ?!


----------



## smutchin (7 Mar 2013)

Goss actually wins a race! Goss!


----------



## smutchin (7 Mar 2013)

Noodley said:


> Demare for the win! Okay, maybe a bit optimistic...


 
Well, he finished ahead of Greipel...


----------



## raindog (7 Mar 2013)

So the Cav/Greipel punch up didn't happen - 5th and 7th


----------



## Noodley (7 Mar 2013)

Demare 6th, one place behind Cav - not bad, and showed some promise


----------



## raindog (7 Mar 2013)

So Cav remains race leader?


----------



## thom (7 Mar 2013)

raindog said:


> So Cav remains race leader?


yep, 2 secs ahead of kwiatkowski


----------



## tigger (7 Mar 2013)

Cav out of position going under the Flamme Rouge but somehow sneaked up there. Then he got squeezed into the railings just as he was winding his sprint up and had to freewheel. He looked strong though, I reckon he would have taken it if he wasn't boxed in, despite being so far back with 1km to go...


----------



## tigger (7 Mar 2013)

...oh and I think it was Ferrari who squeezed him too. That'll go down well, although I think it was just one of those things


----------



## thom (7 Mar 2013)

SKY look to be at the front with 3km to go and under, for a while at least. Protecting their GC riders, or at the very least, practicing looking after them. Looks like a core skill for GC teams these days.


----------



## thom (7 Mar 2013)

Cav doesn't sound at all happy about his lead out today !
Where has all of yesterday's bonhommie gone ?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2013)

One thing Cav is, is totally (often painfully and undiplomatically) honest about himself and about everyone else. If he says his team had a plan and they messed up, they probably messed up. Nevertheless, depsite being delivered way behind where he should have been, he still managed to get himself up the field enough to retain the overall. I don't know what happened with Greipel...


----------



## montage (7 Mar 2013)

who was that in the yellow and black? Nearly killed Cav


----------



## tigger (7 Mar 2013)

montage said:


> who was that in the yellow and black? Nearly killed Cav



^^^^


----------



## montage (7 Mar 2013)

tigger said:


> ...oh and I think it was Ferrari who squeezed him too. That'll go down well, although I think it was just one of those things


No love going to be lost there. Ferrari is a bit of a muppet isn't he


----------



## Monsieur Remings (7 Mar 2013)

OPQ never really got a hand on the lead out, it was chaotic but you have to do better than that.

On the other hand, the last kilometre, particularly as they turned the last bend, didn't really suit a bunch sprint IMO and the peloton ended up too strung out for such a finish. 

What a vile day too, hats off to the lot of them for nearly six hours in that.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (8 Mar 2013)

and tuning in to the last 20 odd km after P-N now. No real gaps yet. Nice n wet still.


----------



## raindog (8 Mar 2013)

anyone got a link? nothing working for me


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2013)

The feed I'm watching isn't wet, it's frozen. In fact, conditions are so bad, the riders have given up their bikes for skis...

Anyone got a link to a proper feed?


----------



## Noodley (8 Mar 2013)

http://88.80.5.80/w00t/20130304/vv51345463e8c12759197170-536511.html


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2013)

http://myiplayer.eu/home.php


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2013)

Noodley said:


> http://88.80.5.80/w00t/20130304/vv51345463e8c12759197170-536511.html


 
Nice one, thanks.


----------



## Noodley (8 Mar 2013)

Is this not supposed to be a sprinters stage?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2013)

Noodley said:


> Is this not supposed to be a sprinters stage?


 
Sort of. On paper it's more of a Sagan / Boom type of stage than a Cav / Greipel one, but I'm not even sure it will come to that.


----------



## raindog (8 Mar 2013)

cheers guys

crap weather again


----------



## Noodley (8 Mar 2013)

Oh, here they are now...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2013)

Noodley said:


> Is this not supposed to be a sprinters stage?


The peloton were dawdling and it took Boom to wake them up.


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2013)

Well, having just seen them come through the finish line for the first time (a flat, straight 500m final straight) with the peloton all together, I'd say it looks perfectly set up for Cav vs Greipel.

But then I said that yesterday too...


----------



## Noodley (8 Mar 2013)

Bit of a detour for a few of them there!


----------



## Noodley (8 Mar 2013)

Dinnae look back laddie!! Ride!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (8 Mar 2013)

excellent thievery from Sagan there, nice one.


----------



## Noodley (8 Mar 2013)

Sagan


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2013)

Cav let himself get blocked out again. Quite unlike him.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> Cav let himself get blocked out again. Quite unlike him.


 
Was it just his fault this time?


----------



## Radchenister (8 Mar 2013)

Let's see what Cav' says today then!?


----------



## raindog (8 Mar 2013)

Cav had nowhere to go - fantastic Sagan!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2013)

He may got second anyway, which will keep him in the overall lead for now.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2013)

Sagan, Cav, Greipel


----------



## Noodley (8 Mar 2013)

Sagan certainly has a lot of tricks in his bag of trickery - beating Cav and Griepel with relative ease appears to be one of them!


----------



## thom (8 Mar 2013)

OPQS had a massive lead out (5 men) before bad positioning at that corner saw Cav (& Goss) having to chase through the field.
You kind of feel Cav still had plenty of opportunity & resources to marshall. Sagan just outwitted him - surfing seems a good description given the weather...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2013)

Noodley said:


> Sagan certainly has a lot of tricks in his bag of trickery - beating Cav and Griepel with relative ease appears to be one of them!


 
Pretty damn impressive - although I did say earlier that I thought the finishing circuit etc. was more suited to him today than to the pure sprinters.


----------



## Radchenister (8 Mar 2013)

For what it's worth, looked squarely like Sagan's to me, if it was the other way round no-one would expect any moaning IMO .


----------



## Nearly there (8 Mar 2013)

I think cav would have destroyed that lot if he'd not got himself blocked in to come around the outside at the last second and get 2nd suggests so


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2013)

Nearly there said:


> I think cav would have destroyed that lot if he'd not got himself blocked in to come around the outside at the last second and get 2nd suggests so


 
That's sprinting and usually Cav is the best at finding his way out of tight situations. Not today.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (8 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> Cav let himself get blocked out again. Quite unlike him.


Looking at the overhead shot there looked plenty of room for him, he just got beat. Another 20 metres he may well have won.


----------



## thom (8 Mar 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Another 20 metres he may well have won.


Perhaps but it's not like they decide where the line will be at the last minute ;-)

Goss might have be World Champion in 2011 with another 20m


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That's sprinting and usually Cav is the best at finding his way out of tight situations. Not today.


 
Exactly. He makes a habit out of being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## beastie (8 Mar 2013)

Sagan for MSR I think. He is a monster. In fact if he lasts the distance he could defo win RVV and PR as well.


----------



## Noodley (8 Mar 2013)

Sagan is 2/1 favourite for MSR, Cav is 5/1 and Griepel is 12/1. Everyone else is at least 16/1 or more

Edit - he is also 3/1 favourite for Flanders


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2013)

MSR would seem almost tailor-made for Sagan. Greipel is better than one might expect over the short steep lumps but not such a strong overall rider as Sagan, and Cav needs a team effort to be there at the finish.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2013)




----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2013)

Froome's turn tomorrow to do what Porte did today in Paris-Nice?

Here's a taster of what to expect on the final climb from last year's race:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS-Wm9Boe7o


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2013)

Watching the finish for the first time, I don't think Cav will be very pleased with his team again - he had no visible support at all - mind you, organising anything in those conditions was all but impossible. Sagan is just a hard, hard man, for all his playfulness, and those conditions just don't seem to bother him at all.


----------



## montage (8 Mar 2013)

I thought Sagan wasn't down for the cobbeled classics? Something to do with his bike position being too far forward making him unbalanced on the cobbles?


----------



## raindog (8 Mar 2013)

Maybe we could send a collective CC email to Cannondale suggesting they give him a shorter stem and move his saddle back a bit?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (8 Mar 2013)

Credit to Sagan. He was the strongest and smartest today. He is quite a talent. 
​


----------



## montage (9 Mar 2013)

no english feeds for the queen stage? I only have it in italian


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2013)

montage said:


> no english feeds for the queen stage? I only have it in italian


Procyclinglive says: ** No English feeds on 09/03 and 10/03 **
But Eurosport 2 are covering it at 4pm. (myiplayer.com)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2013)

User said:


> I think this might be an extended highlights show....


You're right, they've completely rejigged the schedule

Eurosport
17:45
Cycling
Cycling: Paris-Nice - Stage 6: Manosque - Nice (220km) (60min)

18:45





Cycling
Cycling: Tirreno-Adriatico - Stage 4: Narni - Prati di Tivo (165km) (75min)
Eurosport 2
13:15




Cycling
Cycling: Paris-Nice - Stage 5: Chaeauneuf-du-Pape - La Montagne de Lure (176km) (75min)
14:30







Cycling
Live Cycling: Paris-Nice - Stage 6: Manosque - Nice (220km) (90min)
16:00




Cycling
Cycling: Tirreno-Adriatico - Stage 4: Narni - Prati di Tivo (165km) (120min)


----------



## montage (9 Mar 2013)

Sky ripping it apart as anticipated,
Contador just gone as I type!


----------



## montage (9 Mar 2013)

montage said:


> Sky ripping it apart as anticipated,
> Contador just gone as I type!


 
First time he has gone against a full strength sky train in the mountains?

Evans looking more and more like a has-been with every race, can never write him off though


----------



## montage (9 Mar 2013)

Amazing! Come on Froome!


----------



## smutchin (9 Mar 2013)

I'm watching Paris-Nice live but following Tirreno-Adriatico on twitter and it looks much more exciting. Will have to wait for the highlights, I guess.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2013)

''Chrisser Froomer! Chrisser Froomer! Perfecto! Perfecto!''


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Mar 2013)

Great win and a fine ride, but he's not quite done enough - a few seconds down on the GC.


----------



## thom (9 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Great win and a fine ride, but he's not quite done enough - a few seconds down on the GC.


Yes but that was some psychological blow to Contador and Nibali - they managed to be in a situation to gang up on Froome but didn't cooperate effectively. Froome did a Richie Porte, going once and going hard. 
If Froome doesn't get the GC lead before the TT, he has to have a very strong chance - 9.2 km ought to be enough for his TT class to get 4 secs off Kwiatkowski.
Over to you, Sir Brad - all the other SKY riders are winning the queen stages ;-)


----------



## Radchenister (9 Mar 2013)

My 10 year old son has instigated a new game in this house, anytime a commentator mentions team Vini Fantini, no matter what anyone is up to, you have to put both hands in the air and cheer VINI FANTINI ... silly I admit ... but good fun, go on, you know you want to !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2013)

Radchenister said:


> My 10 year old son has instigated a new game in this house, anytime a commentator mentions team Vini Fantini, no matter what anyone is up to, you have to put both hands in the air and cheer VINI FANTINI ... silly I admit ... but good fun, go on, you know you want to !


You could add CIPOLLINI to the shout just for extra-INI- ness.


----------



## tug benson (9 Mar 2013)

Offt...when froome went, nobody was catching him


----------



## bainy16 (9 Mar 2013)

what a finish by Froome


----------



## rich p (9 Mar 2013)

Great show by Froome - undaunted by the attacks of Nibali and Contador and then slowly hauls them back and sprints for half a km. As Thom says, great psychological advantage.
Cadel looks as game but as laboured as last year.

Any odds on whether AS finished today before the full results are out?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Mar 2013)

sky have found the golden goose. Great to see Old Man Horner coming in 5th too.


----------



## PpPete (9 Mar 2013)

The "Has he peaked too early?" type comments were noticeable by their absence..


----------



## rich p (9 Mar 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> sky have found the golden goose. Great to see Old Man Horner coming in 5th too.


Horner pissed me off by saying Armstrong was clean right up until the end. In fact, he may still believe it for all I now

_He's still a winner for me too. Whatever choices they decide to do with USADA, Lance is still a legend in my mind and always will be."_


----------



## rich p (9 Mar 2013)

PpPete said:


> The "Has he peaked too early?" type comments were noticeable by their absence..


Yes!
I think Wiggins winning everything last year killed that particular theory off as far as Sky riders and training methods were concerned.


----------



## smutchin (9 Mar 2013)

Froome showed a lot of maturity today though - a far cry from some of his more petulant moments last year. 

d.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> Great show by Froome - undaunted by the attacks of Nibali and Contador and then slowly hauls them back and sprints for half a km. As Thom says, great psychological advantage.
> Cadel looks as game but as laboured as last year.
> 
> Any odds on whether AS finished today before the full results are out?


Schleck came in with a bunch around 12 minutes back.


----------



## Noodley (9 Mar 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Schleck came in with a bunch around 12 minutes back.


 
That's a lot of slipped chains.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Mar 2013)

Noodley said:


> That's a lot of slipped chains.


a few less than cavendish and sagan though.


----------



## HLaB (9 Mar 2013)

Only got Spanish (or Italian  ) highlights, did somebody almost take Froome out?


----------



## HLaB (9 Mar 2013)

User said:


> no....but when froome and horner closed the gap, it looked like froome nearly ran into the back of either contador or nibali ...


Thanks, it looked to me that somebody swerved into his path but apologised


----------



## beastie (10 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> Froome showed a lot of maturity today though - a far cry from some of his more petulant moments last year.



Yes, last year he would have bridged the gap to Contador about 7 kms out and then been played like a fish. Contador is definitely not in peak shape yet though.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Mar 2013)

I think the key to the win yesterday was patience and stick to the plan. I hope the other contenders learn a wee bit from that.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Mar 2013)

Cunego less than a minute out in front on his own, 8 km to go, maglia azzura in lead group.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Mar 2013)

last minute escape attempt, all together again on final climb, froome making a bid for the overall, J Rod with a healthy lead under la flamme rouge


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Mar 2013)

That was a very entertaining stage, Froome in the overall lead now as Kwiatowski got dropped on the last climb.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Mar 2013)

Nice stage win by J Rod, Froome in Blue with 20" lead now.


----------



## Noodley (10 Mar 2013)

Froomedog!!


----------



## BJH (10 Mar 2013)

This looks like a very adept piece of politics is going to be required by Dave Brailsford in the summer !


----------



## smutchin (10 Mar 2013)

Just watched today's highlights. Very entertaining stage indeed. Good to see Purito win. Contador's performance was ominous. Almost felt sorry for Cunego when he blew up. 

d.


----------



## beastie (11 Mar 2013)

Very steep just now!


----------



## beastie (11 Mar 2013)

Schleck has abandoned?! No way is he gonna be fit for July.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2013)

I did hear mention of one point reaching 27% - and lots of zig-zagging riders.

Eek, 30% on the road sign!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Mar 2013)

This is evil.


----------



## jifdave (11 Mar 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I did hear mention of one point reaching 27% - and lots of zig-zagging riders.
> 
> Eek, 30% on the road sign!


 
looks bloody tough


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2013)

Off topic but I've just seen that Laurent Jalabert has had a pretty bad accident (head on with a car) today. Unconscious until the ambulance arrived. Broken left tibia.


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2013)

Ouch for the 30% killer and Jalabert.


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2013)

This commentator, Robbie Hatch, makes a real effort at pronouncing the riders' names as they should. I'm not sure how necessary it is to reproduce them like a Spaniard, Italian would but hey ho. It puts the co-comm under a bit of pressure!


----------



## smutchin (11 Mar 2013)

I thought today was supposed to be a flat stage. Bloody hell.

Not good news about Jaja.


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> I thought today was supposed to be a flat stage. Bloody hell.
> 
> .


I'd assumed it was too looking at the profile!
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/tirreno-adriatico-2013/stage-6


----------



## raindog (11 Mar 2013)

blimey, yes - just seen the Jalabert thing. Not good that
http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-route/Actualites/L-jalabert-grievement-blesse/356121


----------



## Crackle (11 Mar 2013)

That climb is horribly steep, people walking after missing gears.


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2013)

Froome MIA


----------



## raindog (11 Mar 2013)

Jesus, this is some tough stage


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Mar 2013)

Froome's chasing 50 seconds back - everyone is all over the place. Now there's Nibali, Sagan and Purito upfront - that's a difficult combination to unseat. I wouldn't bet against Sagan for the win today. And Nibali will be in blue if this carries on...


----------



## Crackle (11 Mar 2013)

I Froome doesn't pull this back in the last 5, he's got a big ask tomorrow.


----------



## raindog (11 Mar 2013)

can Nibs TT? can't remember


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2013)

raindog said:


> can Nibs TT? can't remember


not great


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Mar 2013)

Time gap is increasing... and Froome looks like he's trying to take a ride on the back of the second chasing group rather than pushing on - he may not have any more.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> not great


 
But it's only a 9.2km TT - and a minute over Froome would probably be enough for Nibali.


----------



## Crackle (11 Mar 2013)

30 seconds ahead plus bonuses, maybe. Over 9.6K, Nibali could defend that.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Mar 2013)

Froome's hope has to be that the front three start pissing about for the stage win...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Mar 2013)

Sagan, Nibali, Purito - how far back is Froome?


----------



## raindog (11 Mar 2013)

Sag, Nibs and Jrod together - quite a trio that


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Mar 2013)

48 seconds


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Mar 2013)

So, 50 - 20 + time bonus for second. I think Nibali has won this race.


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> But it's only a 9.2km TT - and a minute over Froome would probably be enough for Nibali.


True - I hadn't realised it was so short


----------



## raindog (11 Mar 2013)

I like Nibali - looks like a right bruiser


----------



## thom (11 Mar 2013)

Well done Mr Nibbles - Froome could bring it back tomorrow but it's asking a lot. He might equally well lose a place to Contador.
Is Nibali doing the Giro or the Tour this year ? Froome lost out on the really steep climbs which won't be seen in the TdF but if Wiggo comes up against a rider with similar skills at riding really steep stuff in the Giro, he's going to need to TT incredibly well to win it.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Mar 2013)

Like watching Savoldelli... it was really Nibali's _descending_ that did it today. Froome can't match him on technical descents.


----------



## Crackle (11 Mar 2013)

37 seconds ahead, he's not going to lose that in 9.2k, roughly 4 secs per km to make up.


----------



## thom (11 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Like watching Savoldelli... it was really Nibali's _descending_ that did it today. Froome can't match him on technical descents.


I think Nibali was stronger all round in the last 20km, going up, going down and goind flat to be fair to him.
He was one of 3 on the flat and Froome's much larger group only made back 15 secs on the flat section.


----------



## smutchin (11 Mar 2013)

Lionel Birnie has been talking of Sky's tactics as "catenaccio cycling", with Brailsford the Helenio Herrera of cycling.

I guess that makes Nibali its Johan Cruyff.

(Apologies to non-football fans who don't get the reference.)


----------



## smutchin (11 Mar 2013)

thom said:


> Is Nibali doing the Giro or the Tour this year ?


 
Giro according to this:
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...-battle-bradley-wiggins-in-giro-d-italia.html

Mind you, the same piece also says he's out of the running to defend his Tirreno-Adriatico title, so I'm not sure how far we can trust it.


----------



## Crackle (11 Mar 2013)

Tomorrows stage is pan flat

http://www.gazzetta.it/Speciali/TirrenoAdriatico/2011/en/stage_7.shtml

Last year, Nibali lost only 20 seconds to Cancellara, coming in ninth. Barring mechanical, crash or other, I'd say he's got it. Can Froome stay 2nd?


----------



## beastie (11 Mar 2013)

Crackle said:


> Tomorrows stage is pan flat
> 
> http://www.gazzetta.it/Speciali/TirrenoAdriatico/2011/en/stage_7.shtml
> 
> Last year, Nibali lost only 20 seconds to Cancellara, coming in ninth. Barring mechanical, crash or other, I'd say he's got it. Can Froome stay 2nd?


You would expect Froome to take some time out of Bubbles and a little out of Contador. Rodriguez to shell a bucket. What a top ride by Nibali that was.


----------



## tigger (11 Mar 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the highlights tonight!


----------



## smutchin (11 Mar 2013)

Froome is surely a good enough time triallist to make sure of 2nd place, but is Rodriguez good enough to make sure of third? I suspect not.


----------



## smutchin (11 Mar 2013)

http://www.teamsky.com/gallery/0,27401,28563_8557595,00.html

My legs hurt just looking at the pics.


----------



## Buddfox (11 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> http://www.teamsky.com/gallery/0,27401,28563_8557595,00.html
> 
> My legs hurt just looking at the pics.


 
Ooof.... it's really been an entertaining event this year


----------



## jdtate101 (11 Mar 2013)

Damn that looked just too steep. Kinda reminded me of the old footage of the Koppenburg when riders just fell off the bikes and nearly everyone walked it up.


----------



## smutchin (11 Mar 2013)

Massive hat to Taylor Phinney - carried on alone for 130km after his grupetto abandoned, only to find out he'd finished outside the time limit.


----------



## line71 (11 Mar 2013)

Brilliant race today,thoroughly enjoyed the steep hills,cant understand how Sagan recovered to win the stage as yesterday was a hilly race aswell,maybe these sorts of courses with numerous short punchy inclines suit him as opposed to long drawn out mountain inclines
Nibali should hold on tomorrow,Froome will probably take 15 -20 seconds off him though


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Mar 2013)

Froome says he was overgeared, too cold and not wearing enough - and he just didn't have the legs to follow Nibali today:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/froome-admits-minor-mistakes-cost-him-tirreno-adriatico


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2013)

attention to detail? (lack of)
marginal losses.

I'm sort of glad Sky aren't going to win everything and that a proper aggressive rider won the stage (and the overall)


----------



## raindog (11 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> I'm sort of glad Sky aren't going to win everything and that a proper aggressive rider won the stage (and the overall)


+1


----------



## Strathlubnaig (11 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> Lionel Birnie has been talking of Sky's tactics as "catenaccio cycling", with Brailsford the Helenio Herrera of cycling.
> 
> I guess that makes Nibali its Johan Cruyff.
> 
> (Apologies to non-football fans who don't get the reference.)


that went wooooosh over my head that.


----------



## smutchin (11 Mar 2013)

Catenaccio is the ultra-defensive counter-attacking style espoused by Internazionale coach Helenio Herrera in the 1960s. Impressively effective but not always the most thrilling spectacle. (Sounds familiar?)

The thing about catenaccio is that it only works if the opposition behave predictably. In the 1970s, to counter catenaccio, Dutch side Ajax invented Total Football, a fluid attacking style in which players constantly switch positions. Football with panache. 

In the 1972 European Cup Final, Ajax beat Inter 2-0, Johan Cruyff scoring both goals. 

No one plays catenaccio any more. 

d.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (11 Mar 2013)

well we need some of that then


----------



## tigger (11 Mar 2013)

Just watched the highlights. That was bloody fantastic!

Shame for Froome but that's racing and it looks like he's already recognised what went wrong. You have to admire Nibali, he was rock solid today. A great move by Purito to bridge up to the lead pair just in time. And as for Sagan, a bloke that big has no right to be up there. Amazing, he has to be the new Merckx surely? That's the first time I've seen Contador really suffer, he was a passenger for those last few kms. Great finish to a great race I think.

P.S. if Phinney did 130km on his own he deserves most combative I think.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (11 Mar 2013)

Well done Nibali. Actually quite like his style. Relies on his own ability and less on the team around him. His bike handling is top drawer! Wouldn't bet against him this year. 
And Sagan? The guy defies belief!! He weighs a few stone more than Purito and Nibali yet was there in the end. His power output must be frightening. The way he destroyed everyone on stage 3 (i think) of Tour of Oman was jaw dropping.

Nibali can TT just fine and over that distance might lose 10-12 seconds to Froome MAX. Barring a crash or similar he has the GC in the bag. I reckon Froome 2nd and Conti 3rd.


----------



## smutchin (11 Mar 2013)

Interesting tweet from race organiser Michele Acquarone:



> @petosagan and @VincenzoNibali shone in a legendary stage. Many of you enjoyed it, but it was too much. We lost the right balance. #Tirreno


----------



## jdtate101 (11 Mar 2013)

Would love to see Sagan's power data, a bloke that big must be putting out some SERIOUS watts to win today. Agree he's better suited to shorter punchy climbs, and suffers on high tempo longer climbs where low weight is key. He's looking seriously odds on for Milan-SanRemo.


----------



## Noodley (12 Mar 2013)

I can't see anyone coming close to Sagan in MSR after yesterday's ride.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (12 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> Interesting tweet from race organiser Michele Acquarone:


Yes he went on to say "...if you lose half your peloton, you just have to be honest and learn from mistakes." So I guess that climb will not feature next time.


----------



## jdtate101 (12 Mar 2013)

Also, just occurred to me in the car today, if Froome says he was over geared, surely he must have realised on the first pass of the 27% climb??? If so why did he not radio for a replacement bike to be waiting for him on the next pass with the right gearing? It would be any easy matter for the sky mechanics to do this as I'm sure they keep more than 1 spare available per rider (again they probably have one bike on the team car, but it would also have the wrong gearing)....

Also just as an aside is using triples UCI legal or not...anyone know???


----------



## raindog (12 Mar 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> If so why did he not radio for a replacement bike to be waiting for him on the next pass with the right gearing?


I can't believe they've got chain whips and 28t sprockets lying around on the back seats of the cars.


----------



## jdtate101 (12 Mar 2013)

raindog said:


> I can't believe they've got chain whips and 28t sprockets lying around on the back seats of the cars.


 
Yep, but they must have back at the mechanics lorry. Depending upon how far they were from the climb it should have been possible to get a bike to the bottom of the climb in the back of a spare car???


----------



## woohoo (12 Mar 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> Also just as an aside is using triples UCI legal or not...anyone know???


3 or 4. years ago, a number of teams in the Giro fitted triples for one particularly vicious stage.


----------



## beastie (12 Mar 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Yes he went on to say "...if you lose half your peloton, you just have to be honest and learn from mistakes." So I guess that climb will not feature next time.




I liked it, it reminded me of Hardknott, but it was too tough to climb three times, once in the stage would have still been selective. It would be a good finish to a gt stage in the first week, break up the field but relatively small time gaps.


----------



## smutchin (12 Mar 2013)

Talking of Hardknott... wouldn't it be great to see the pros race over the route of the Fred Whitton Challenge?


----------



## montage (12 Mar 2013)

That ride from Phinney has just made him one of my favourite riders


----------



## jdtate101 (12 Mar 2013)

montage said:


> That ride from Phinney has just made him one of my favourite riders


 
Yep, a real guts and pride ride.


----------



## Crackle (12 Mar 2013)

montage said:


> That ride from Phinney has just made him one of my favourite riders


 
I liked him anyway but my respect has increased

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/phinney-time-cut-as-tirreno-adriatico-gruppetto-quits


----------



## The Couch (12 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> Catenaccio is the ultra-defensive counter-attacking style ... No one plays catenaccio any more. d.


 
Well... you could argue that Greece did it in Euro 2004 and Italy in the World Cup 2006 


Anyway, the stage seemed great (for spectators) and I believe that with better weather the wheels would have had more grip and it would also be nicer/better for the cyclists. But the organizers comments make it unlikely that we will see this stage again.

Sagan seems indeed practically unbeatable for MSR, I don't see any favourite dropping him on either the climb or descent of the Poggio and whoever is left at the finish will be less of a sprinter then him. The only scenario, I see Sagan being beat, is that every team refuses to do any work catching a (relatively big) early breakaway group and that Cannondale can't do it on it's own. And although it doesn't sound pretty interesting scenario to watch, it might be preferable over seeing a couple of people trying to get away from Sagan, quickly realising it's useless and a select group ("of favourites") being brought to the slaughter at the finish.

At least in the breakaway-scenario, we wouldn't know who would be strongest
Berdos, De Negri, Groezdev, Laengen, Mørkøv, Oroz, Ji, Pagani and Suárez were the group last year, I would think that out of a group of these type of cyclists nobody would have an idea who could go furthest 



> The way he destroyed everyone on stage 3 (i think) of Tour of Oman was jaw dropping.


Agreed, but for me personally, it was his performance in the Strade Bianchi that had me thinking... this guy has actually made another significant step forward, who is going to beat this guy (in MSR)


----------



## 400bhp (12 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> *Catenaccio* is the ultra-defensive counter-attacking style espoused by Internazionale coach Helenio Herrera in the 1960s. Impressively effective but not always the most thrilling spectacle. (Sounds familiar?)
> 
> The thing about catenaccio is that it only works if the opposition behave predictably. In the 1970s, to counter catenaccio, Dutch side Ajax invented Total Football, a fluid attacking style in which players constantly switch positions. Football with panache.
> 
> ...


 
Sky's version is probably catchemuppio.

I'll get me coat


----------



## beastie (12 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> Talking of Hardknott... wouldn't it be great to see the pros race over the route of the Fred Whitton Challenge?


Yes, a proper Mountain stage for the TOB. HardKnott, Wrynose, The Struggle would all be great, but best of all would be a MTF up Great Dun Fell after an up and down day. It won't happen though unless I win Euromillians and pay for it myself.


----------



## Crackle (12 Mar 2013)

The Couch said:


> ..... who is going to beat this guy (in MSR)


 
Outside bet on Hushovd maybe. Seems to be returning to form and was in the 2nd group on the road.


----------



## RoyPSB (12 Mar 2013)

Hushovd finished 9th (NINTH!!!). Astonishing. Great to see him back in form.


----------



## rich p (12 Mar 2013)

Crackle said:


> I liked him anyway but my respect has increased
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/phinney-time-cut-as-tirreno-adriatico-gruppetto-quits


I'm not sure why he was so far behind the other stiffs though. Did he have a mechanical?
On re-reading, it looks like the group he was with all pulled out which left him stranded.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (12 Mar 2013)

Good efforts all round, stage win for Tony Martin and Nibali takes the overall with room to spare.


----------



## smutchin (12 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> I'm not sure why he was so far behind the other stiffs though. Did he have a mechanical?
> On re-reading, it looks like the group he was with all pulled out which left him stranded.


 
Here's his twitter feed from yesterday afternoon - read from the bottom up...







(His dad is Davis Phinney, former pro cyclist.)


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (12 Mar 2013)

Enjoyed this race. Had thought that Sky was just going to boss the big races. Hopefully, if this result is anything to go by, it will be far more unpredictable than that! 

Glad the cycling is back on the telly...........MSR next. 

Sagan looks like a good shout. Only a crazy person would bet against him.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2013)

smutchin said:


> (His dad is Davis Phinney, former pro cyclist.)


And his mum is Connie Carpenter-Phinney, also a former pro cyclist and before that an Olympic speed skater, so he certainly has the right family background!


----------



## The Couch (13 Mar 2013)

Crackle said:


> Outside bet on Hushovd maybe. Seems to be returning to form and was in the 2nd group on the road.


No, I can't really see it... Don't get me wrong, seeing Hushovd back in (some sort of) shape is great for the fans and the races, however I don't see Hushovd beating Sagan in a sprint. Actually according to your logic Roelandts would have a better chance, he was in the same group and was faster at the finish-line than Hushovd.


----------



## raindog (13 Mar 2013)

I read the other day that Hushovd is aiming to peak for PR


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Mar 2013)

That climb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xIw0sXSmRmg#t=5578s


----------

